

Using Firebase with ReactJS - mayop100
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2014-05-01-using-firebase-with-react.html

======
masklinn
Is it me or is this mixin is storing entirely the wrong thing?

If I remember correctly, state is the transient component-local stuff e.g.
what a user currently has typed in a field, or whether a pane is open or
closed. While you can certainly persist it locally (so the user sees the same
thing when he reopens the site/application), it seems odd to persist it
remotely and not persist props (the application state).

Now I understand that the homepage demo uses state, so demoing based on that
is fair enough, but building a mixin to remotely persist state?

